# Pool Owners..have you ever Haunted your pool??



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would love to "Haunt" my pool this year....we have a large yard, with an inground free form pool on one side. This is the first Halloween in our new home, and I would love to incorporate the swimming pool into our yard haunt. We plan on having people walk around it with lighted pumpkins, etc (its paved and landscaped around the pool) but would love to dye the pool blood red. With it being red, I could float a body or something of that nature in it. Has anyone done this before, and how did you do it? Our pool will be closed for the season, so we would have to take the cover off. (because its a free form pool, we do not have an automatic cover). I will also have to check with our pool service on what type of dye I can as well as any extra chemiacals needed. Thanks for any help! It could be really spooky if I could pull it off!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

If its an inground pool why not just light it with red lights to give it the illusion of being blood red . The thing i would worry about with a dye is the effect it potentially would have on the liner and any outlets inside the pool.

in water lighting can be had fairly inexpensively


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

We thought about doing a red light if we can find one! That would be a good start...our pool is gunite, so no worries on the liner. I was testing for a leak today (long story) and was using red food coloring around the skimmer, etc, and it just kind of faded into the water. Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

They sell a dye for pools that works great, it comes in red, green or blue and a bottle that runs about 7 bucks will color 10000 gallons of water.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i tought if haunting our pool every year but i have had big ideas so that means too expensive lol....

i also have an inground pool and would love to do a pirate scene , meaning a hut with pirates , do a ship facade with cannons , put floating fountains on the water that reacts like a cannon shot to name just a few ideas ...we have 3 flood li that light up the pool so would be easy to had color to the water by changing the bulb coor....ah maybe next year .....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That would be sweet if you could haunt your pool. A few years ago at a Fright Fest, the had this big lake type thing. Anyway, in the center they had stands with pumpkins that lit the water by there fire and reflects with the water. 

You could easly make stands and do this.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

LED lighting for your underwater lights


Hayward Pool Products - In Ground Swimming Pool Lights - ColorLogic® 2.5

But they have dye that works great for $7 that would be sweet..


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great ideas everyone! I knew that you guys would have the answer. We will have to look into the dye-our pool is about 37,000 gallos so it could be costly (I think someone mentioned 7 bucks per 1,000.00 gallons ) I will have to see what the budget permits...right now we are dealing with a leak in our pool, so fixing that might put the pool haunt out of the question for this year...especially if they have to dig up our yard to get to the pipes. Lets hope that doesnt happen....unless they would find a body, then that could be cool (j/k-kind of!) The pirate idea is a great one, and I bet the pumkin stands are cool. Im not craft, so I wouldn't have the first idea how to make them. Haunting the pool could be great fun!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Throw in a couple of hundred pounds of dry ice - that'd be a cool effect! Of course, you probably wouldn't be able to see anything else...


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Always the option of underwater lights and props in the water. If I had a pool I would go with a lake scene from the Friday the 13th movies and have a Jason Voorhees along with dead bodies in and around the pool. Re-creating a scene like that from an oldie, but a goodie movie can truely bring out the Halloween spirit.

Just be careful and protect yourself from visitors and keep them away from any chance of falling into the water. Last thing you need on Halloween night is a "real" body floating in the pool. As crazy as it may sound, I bet someone has fallen into a pool on Halloween.


----------



## greatpumpking (Aug 18, 2008)

i immediately thought of poltergeist. the scene with the unfinshed pool in their backyard.
Have skeletons reaching out of the water, clinging to the sides, with water lit red and fog all around, that would be sick!

or completely dark and have a motion sensor turn on a green underwater light and something jumps out of the water. Or just have someone hidden through some freaky prop into the water when somone walks by. that would scare the **** out of me.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you have a theme for your haunt this year?
(I realize it's a new house, so you may still be working out the details)

Perhaps it could be a toxic bog?
If your pool cleaner has snakes, perhaps you could attach a glow stick or two to the snakes, and leave those running under the dark water...
Run over to Michael's / JoAnnes / other craft stores and pick up all the clearanced fake greenery from their summer stuff - you can then use that to cover pool noodles in extensive greenery, so it will all float in the pool (and should not leave anything to clog the filters when you pull the thing out of the water).
Dry ice would be great - or chilled fog from a fogger?

Just a couple of ideas.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great ideas! I am heading to Michaels tomorrow to see i I can get any arches on clearance. Our Huant doesnt really have a theme...just spookiness. Would love to have a floating body...I unforutnately am not crafty but I am going to try!!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

The pool became the reason of our theme.
I live in Florida. Our pool is in the backyard and not screened.
I was thinking about the Halloween party and looking at having to do yard work. It suddenly dawned on me : Swamp theme. ( this way I don't have to do yard work for a month or so.  ) I am kidding, I do yard work to make it look unkept. Anyway....here's pic. People liked the swamp so much that I am continuing it. ( but our front yard haunt for the TOT's is basic cemetery.)....









oops sorry so large.


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

*dry ice*

I just saw on you tube that if you put a 50 pound block of dry ice it will last for a couple of hours . It doesn't harm anyone and your pool will fizz for a few days you can still swim in it. Go search dry ice manufactures and youll be amazed what you can do with the stuff.


----------



## tkstrawn64 (Aug 1, 2008)

We have done the red dye before, and it looks great! We bought a 4.00 pool raft and glued a plastic skeleton on it. The raft had a head rest so we kinda propped his head up on it and made his knees bend and put a plastic cup in his hand with a little umbrella glued to it as if he was chillin with a drink in his hand! Also, glued cheap sunglasses on his face... We bought the dye at our local pool supply store. We always put plastic floating candle holders with lit candles in for creepy atmosphere!

Another year we just put green light in the pool, and sunk a dummy to the bottom and weighted with my hand weights inside the clothes, like a drowned victim. EVERYONE took a double look cause it looked so real! I used my floating chlorine tablet holder to put dry ice in, and it looked great! Oh, and we put several rubber snakes in and around the pool deck!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Swamp, green lights, Dollar store vines, rubber snakes and frogs, body on and on...now I wish I had a pool!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

These are awesome ideas!! Cylonfrogqueen that pic is amazing! Where in the world did you get that big alligator???? Love the pool dye idea...my concern is that our pool will be closed for the season (we live in Indiana) so i dont know if I can add dye to it after all the chemicals have been put in it? I will have to figure that out...keep the ideas coming, they are great!! Also-we were going to have people walk around the pool-is that a bad idea? I dont want them falling in, but given its location on our yard I dont know how else people will see it without walking around it, kwim?


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Monster Mud gator...made him last year. 3 sections. Head, body, tail. Started with cheap 1 kickboards ( 3 for the head. 2 top/1 lower jaw) medium size broken body board for the body and just crumpled and rolled newspaper for tail. He's 6 ft long. ....
But back to the pool... I would go with a couple red lights. In the pic of our pool, it was submerged.it was just pointed in. Depends on your other lighting. But red light should go along way at turning reflecting the bottom and water red. 
I like the dry ice idea, and was checking that out....I forgot why they said that here in Florida 
I would have a problem with that. But there was something. So I would check with someone that knows more about dry ice, or experienment beforehand.
People around the pool? How much drinking are your gonna be doing? KIds?
I would worry more about kids. Sometimes people just don't notice when they slip under. LOL . Adults only....I say, they are big people. They should realize there is a pool.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't own a pool, but I think you'll find this link to be useful.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

This was taken the day after -- lots of decorations are down from the walls and some body parts are missings and the dry ice is long gone. But I thought I let you see a picture with red pool dye purhased from local pool store. Add some body parts and a lot of dry ice and your good to go. 

This year Cylonfrogqueen has inpspired me to add an alligator.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I have considered doing something with my pool until last year when a guy came running out of our haunted workshop right across the pool cover. He was knee high in water before he made it to the other side. There is no way I would leave it uncovered after that.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the previous link for pool ideas...that was very helpul! I will have to take a closer look at that.
B Scary-Holy &#()#@!! That is the coolest thing to have your pool BLOOD RED! Amazing!! That would definitely scare people...Im scared just looking at it in the safety of my own home. Thats exactly what I want to do...but how long does the dye last? I mean, how long will it be red for? Also, Im not sure I am going to be able to pull this whole thing off given the fact that I live in Indiana so our pool is not open all year. In mid sept. we are closing it, therefore they will be draining a lot of water from it, plugging the returns/skimmers, and winterizing it with chemicals. I dont know if its possible to open it just for halloween once everything is shut down...i hope not though because I want a red swimming pool for Halloween!! These are great ides!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

How long the pool stays red is really up to you. Over the years, we've played with ways to make it last longer or return to clear faster. 

To make it last longer, we stop putting chorline in the pool for a couple of days leading up to adding the dye. Before adding the dye it is important to remove the pool filter. When you are ready for the pool to clear up, replace the filter and shock the pool. We've been able to keep the pool red for over a week and cleared it up in 1 1/2. You do have to brush the grout some if you leave the dye in for a longer period of time. I have never had it dyed for much longer than a week and I am not sure I would reccommend it. I would check with a pool supply store first. 

But if you are going to all of the trouble to close up your pool for the winter -- I wouldn't bother with reopening it. I am in Florida -- if I still lived up north and had too close my pool I don't think I would try to haunt it.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd sure like to dye our pool one of these years. But my hubby would have heart failure I'm sure...probably right before he strangled me! The pool is his baby. It WOULD be fun to just dye it and not tell him, but I'm sure it wouldn't further endear him to the Halloween party festivities. He's a rather hesitant participant as it is. 

That red is incredibly intense! It would be a real bummer if it stained the grout. We have blue tile...we'd be patriotic!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

never knew about this.. hmmmmmmmmmmm just might have to look into it.. is there any problems with the dye stainning the flilter?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm wishing I had a pool. <evil laugh>


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Just for the record, I want to live someplace where I could haunt my pool. Well I suppose I could get a pool here, would just be more like a skating rink haunt.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder... do you have to empty the pool to get the dye out or does it disolve over time?


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

throw some dry ice in it. and u have FOG!


----------



## Homemade Haunts (Nov 2, 2009)

If it's not too cold I'd put someone in SCUBA gear who can pop up and scare the **** out of people. Maybe even dress up like Swamp Thing or something that goes with your theme.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Has anyone thought of anything to do with a close pool? It's usually walled off, but if I can do something with it, that'd be cool...


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

how about a swamp zombie scene. if the pools not to cold you could be in it and jump out as if u were a zombie coming out of the swamp


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I projected this onto the bottom of the pool. 

Received lots of compliments


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I so want to haunt my pool next year! We have a small shed behind it for storage..would be a great cabin for my Camp Crystal Lake theme!! The pool could be the lake, Jason could come out with a chainsaw from behind the cottage...or attack in the cottage...endless possibities! I am afraid the red would stain the gunnite...and not sure how to get rid of it??? Closing the pool in November seems reasonable to me


----------

